# POSSIBLE ENDO?



## tessh165 (Jan 12, 2005)

I am 43 and have suffered from ibs for 20 years but have recently had various tests as symptoms changed - but nothing else found.My worry is that at period time the pain is really bad and I wonder if I might have endo which is making my ibs worse.Have quite heavy periods and they have always been painful. When I had my daughter ( at age 37, could never get pregnant before) my pain improved considerably but has since gradually come back.Is it poss. I have endometriosis. Any feedback most welcome.Thanks.Tess


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

hey my great uncle thinks its what i have... howevr my specialist stopped seeing me so i never had chance to get the tests done.gotot your doctor ask to be referred to a gyn so they can see =) endo can cause D too


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI, I had endo 17 years ago.Could not get pregnant. The pain was really bad around ovulation time. I still get the pain really bad sometimes. I talked to my GYN and GI about the posibility of endo being back cause I read ALLOT about Endo being mis diagnosed for IBS. They both said no your bowel is all wraped around down there too. After 2-3 years I begged my GYN to do a laporoscopy, he finally did. I was so ticked that my problem was not endo back it was IBS. I thought for sure it was endo and I would kill two birds with one stone.But yes it is worth checking into.Good LuckKat


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I was just diagnosed with endo and had a hysterectomy. They can diagnose this by performing a vaginal sonogram which is less invasive than the laproscopy. They gynecologist that I went to said that 90 something percent of women that walk through his door that have been diagnosed with IBS actually have endo. Proved true for me. I would most definitely get checked for endo. If for nothing else you can rule it out. Good luck!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

im 36 with 2 daughters and i am having a laproscopy done in a few weeks to check for endo coz most of my ibs problems are around my period.i have had a ultrasound done which showed nothing, and when i asked for a vagina ultrascan my gynecologist said no she wants to do the laproscopy.i hate that every two weeks out of a month my life stops.


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

I was seen by my gynecologist a couple of days ago, and he feels that there's a chance that I might have endometriosis. I've been put on depo-provera to stop my periods, but I still have some decisions to make. He did say that having the surgery might be beneficial, but I'm still mixed up on what to do. If any of you have confirmed endometriosis, could you please tell me what exact symptoms you had prior to your surgeries? I know that this might not narrow things down, but I'd like to hear from some of you.


----------

